# Setup All wrong



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello Ive been trying to imporve my casting ablities for about a month now with no luck. I go surf fishing with a Penn 8500ss and I just bought a okuma solaris 10' m/h action, hoping my rod was the reason why I was getting poor distance. I fish for fluke, stripers, blues. Is my reel the problem...??
I like to fish with live/dead bait. Someone please give me some info.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most likley you are throwing with your arms over a very short arc. Which will load just the tip of the rod. The trick is to get the bait (lead or lure) into a wider plane during the cast using the whole body. Look at the video's on you tube. I'll let those who are better at explaining, speak on the rest of this.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Digger's right*

that setup should provide very adequate distance. 99% of the time, i think improving technique provides bigger increase than equipment change.. and believe me, i've tried to buy distance for a looong time...


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Is your setup ideal for distance casting? no. But its fine as far as fishing goes.Focus on technique first - read, watch videos, practice practice practice, and if possible video tape yourself and/or get some one-one one help from someone who knows what they are doing.

Don't obsess over gear unless your technique has progressed enough that it is limiting you.


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

okay lets say i wanted to switch up my setup, does anybody have any suggestions for the ideal setup for me...I go fishing three times a week and want to make the best of my time so i going to have plenty of practice and just want to avoid switching gear as i progress. I want to be able to cast 2-6&bait faaar and be handle the big bluefish. Suggestions on spinning rod and reel please I need togo :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fay,

There is no magic rod or reel that will guarantee distance. Quite often the opposite is true. If you invest in the wrong gear just because someone suggests it or because you know someone that can cast "that" setup a very long way it could leave you even more frustrated. 

Technique improvement is the best bang for the buck out there.

That being said, if you have pretty good technique then an equipment upgrade can help. As the distance board sponsor i would recommend the following.

For a budget high performance rod I would recommend the 13' Breakaway LDX (rated 3-5oz) at 189.00. For the money this is a great casting rod. The guides are NOT fuji but if rinsed after use they will be fine.

For a true upgrade I can highly recommend three AFAW (anyfish anywhere) rods. 

10'9" USA Uptide rod. Rated 2-5 oz plus bait and very versitile. $265.00 factory build, 180.00 blank.

12' Universal Rod. If I had to choose one rod to cover most surf fishing applications this would be it. Rated 2-5 oz plus bait and will flat smoke 4 oz. $275.00 factory build, 196.00 blank.


13' Universal. Probably my favorite all around surf rod. Rated 3-5 oz plus bait but will throw 6 in a pinch. 330.00 factory build, 220.00 blank.


Let me know if I can help,

Tommy


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions but dammit Tommy I couldn't afford those rods even if i sold my body at the beach lol. I need to start bringing in more fish before I get the okay to spend that type of money. 

What, in your opinion, is the best I can get for 200-300 spining rod and reel. All I care about is catching fish like blues and the occasional fluke, and being able to cast 2-5 oz plus bait around 200 yards. Please Help me! I need to :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fay,

I'm not a real big spinner guy so I'll let others jump in here with recommendations. 

My suggestion would be to go with the 12' Universal or the LDX and stay (for now) with the Penn 850 until you can afford to go with a top end spinner.

You are fishing with a nice rod and your budget is intact

 :fishing: 

Tommy


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok thanks man....Ill wait...That budget is after i sell my 8500ss by the way...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rod and reel*

The LDX with a Daiwa Emblem will put you right at the $300 mark ... or a little cheaper with a Daiwa Emcast reel .......

asking for 200 yrds is alot ...... you could probably count on one hard the guys that can throw that far with bait ...... with weight and bait 150 is still about as most will ever obtain and that's a long ways ....... lots more drag with bait than just a weight


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Budget spinner...*

Tica Dolphin is ok...or even the first generation Tica. And the Dolphin SE reel loaded with braid works good. But it ain't gonna throw 200 yards...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Universal???*



Tommy said:


> 13' Universal. Probably my favorite all around surf rod. Rated 3-5 oz plus bait but will throw 6 in a pinch. 330.00 factory build, 220.00 blank.
> Tommy


Tommy,

Same as the Surf??? Did they rename it? 

Steve


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Around the fishing spots that i frequent most people use bunker chunks. I have been reaseaching all day and i believe that I can them good results with lures. I see most are 2-3oz some 1oz and some 4oz.
The 13' Breakaway LDX (rated 3-5oz) with a Daiwa Emblem sounds good to me but will I be able to cast so striper and bluefish lures with that setup. And 13' the freaking huge...I need to go :fishing: lol


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Fay*

When you cast your spinning reel are you tightening the drag all the way. If your not, you may be slipping the reel prior to the snap and loosing your load... I have the ldx and love it, I also have a tsnunami airwave 10' (they come in lengths up to 12') and they are good off the rack rods. Try with the drag tight in the cast but don't forget to reset it after the cast... good luck with it.... salt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Steve,

It was a typo on my part.

I was refering to the 13' Surf 3-5 oz. It really is a sweet rod.

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Tommy said:


> It really is a sweet rod.


It would have to be for me to throw it one time and then order one...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)




----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

How are the Offshore Angler Ocean Master rods do they compare to the ldx breakaway 13. I read alot of people talking about the ocean master but are they great for what i need. I think im most likely going to get a breakaway ldx though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Om's*

I have 2 ... one the heavier in spin and one in conv setup 12 also but rated 3-6 oz ... but it's more like 4-8 os with 6 oz being the sweet spot ... probably too much for what your looking at ... they are fat and heavy but a great rod to cast and set it in a spike ... the LDX is great ... don't have one but I do have the HDX ... if you get it look it over close ... finish and twisted eyes ... If you get it from Randy;s baitshack it's no problem for a return and he has the best prices and is a sponser here ... I think the Daiwa Emcasts are about $60 for the sport and $80 or so for the Plus ... a 4500 would bea the best size ..... I have one of each and both will put it out there and smooth ... Daiwa makes a great long distance spool ... fat and shallow ... 

Good luck and be sure to post some reports


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay so the ldx it is! Now sorry to be a pain butt but the emcast go for 60-80 and the emblem pro goes for 134. Is the price difference justifiable? What make the real better? Are there any better options around this price range. Thanks gotta go to sleep lol.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Daiwa*

I don't have any Emblems .... and I'm sure others will chime in for other reels ....


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i think your best bet is to purchase nick's breakaway casting video. it will improve your distance more than any new rod or reel at this time.


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

I might purchase that video, but even if i dont i will definetly seek some type of guidance, along with alot of practice. I want to make the gear within the week. Just want to get info on my options for reels if at all posible. thanks people. I gota go :fishing:


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Basically I want to know what the differance that couses the major price differance between the emblem pro and the emcast pro. Becouse if i dont get anymore suggestions for reels I will buy one of these. I trust this forum and the recomendation its members give me.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have only owned the emblem pro and not the emcast reels. The emblem pro was very nice. I suspect that the major difference is in the quality of components used to make the 2 reels. Since both are made by Daiwa, it is their cost that is driving the price difference. 

I suspect the emblem pro is a little more sturdy and might outlast the emcast series, but it probably isn't going to make much difference in distance obtained during the cast.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bearings*

and a couple more bearings too ... I've landed a few big fish and rays on the Emcast Plus 6000 .... nothing big yet on the Emcast Sport ..... but seems sweet so far


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tommy said:


>


I would have one too except for the cash!!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Check out ...*

Fay,

For good technique, check out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiySRyNlljc

and 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU8l8JHcVZQ

and 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2_eL5cM2ZY

Luck
Brian


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Fishrung thanks man I was looking for something like that.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*more video's*

most people learn the OTG (off the ground) first ... you get most of the basic's .... here is a good one for techinque 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY1WVsBZU0E
here is another one 
http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/otg.html
and one more of Tommy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqiJRry0goM
make your drop to where your sinker is at the eye closest to the reel ........ good luck


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Local shop wouldn't carry these LDX rods would they?


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

People are going to make fun of me with a 13' pole, Im kinda on the short side. Are there any rods around 10-12 that are as good around the same price as the LDX? Um... is the reel seat is too high can i cut the butt of the rod... will that mess with performance? Sorry to be an ass...but if you dont ask you wont know. Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*good questions*

Yes the handle is long on them and no it won't hurt to cut it .... Tsunami makes a good rod for under $100 ... the longer rods do have advantages ... more distance and it also helps to keep more of the line out of the water .... If I was wanting distance I would go with the 12"


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

whats the reason for the long handle on a spinning rod, how am i suppose to utilize that when casting if i have to hold the line with my finger. I thought the reel seat along with the guide size was the major difference between casting and spinning rods.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fulcrum*

you still use it as a fulcrum .... one thing I recomend with a spinning rig is a Breakaway Canon ... it holds the line and then you let go of the trigger when you want to release it .. it will save your fingers ... Not sure but I believe the way you find a rod to fit you is to hold the reel and then the but should come to your armpit 

don't be afraid to ask ? ... better to ask then buy the wrong rod, reel or whatever


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Daiwa Emblem Surf Rod EMES1202MHRS	mh rated 3-6 oz. $129. Is this rod good for the application? How Does it compare to LDX ? Please suggest some other rods for my budget please.


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh just to let you guys know, I went with a 11' airwave and a emblem pro. So far I love, Im getting waaay better distance, now all i have to do is work on my technique. Anyway just wanna say thanks for all the help problem solved.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Fay said:


> Oh just to let you guys know, I went with a 11' airwave and a emblem pro. So far I love, Im getting waaay better distance, now all i have to do is work on my technique. Anyway just wanna say thanks for all the help problem solved.


airwave is not the rod for a wait and bait. that rod is for plugging.


----------

